# St Patricks day



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of any events being held.. I went to the BCA last year but it was a disaster so hoping something else will be on that I can go to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know of any events being held.. I went to the BCA last year but it was a disaster so hoping something else will be on that I can go to.


what's the BCA?


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know of any events being held.. I went to the BCA last year but it was a disaster so hoping something else will be on that I can go to.


I went too and it was very disappointing. They ran out of food, what food there was, was atrocious, and the band was tucked inside where no-one could hear them. In their defense I think they completely under-estimated the turnout. It was the first night out for many returning from evacuation.

I've been drafted in this year to help organize it. So......the group will be outside in the garden, with a dance floor hired for the night so everyone can join in. You get green beer/wine/juice on arrival, some cheese and ham nibbles, a bowl of proper Irish Stew or traditional veg broth and bacon butties before you go. Its ticket only and they are on sale now so we can ensure we don't run out of food. It's only 75le for BCA members, 100le associate members and 125for non members.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that sounds great I may try it again, will need to see what my friends think.

Last year the food was nothing better than pig swill and badly organised.
I hope this year they have something other than pork which wasn't even labelled as pork, I took my maid who is Muslim and just stopped my friends husband eating pork as he had no idea. The one dish that they could eat was given this comment.. this is very oily to Irish people like oily food and as we all know Egyptian like oil. an expensive night out when you can't eat any of the dishes.

Can you tell me if the dishes are all going to be pork?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what's the BCA?


I think it stands for the British Cairo association/ basically is Cairo's most loved wet hole.(serves alcohol and pork) 

There is one in Maadi, one in Heliopolis and one in town somewhere I think. 

It organises events for the expat community, but sometimes they can go pear shaped, like friday two weeks ago, they advertised a Latin Carnival dress up party, so myself and my children turned up all dressed up only to find out that it had been cancelled. A rather embarrasing expenrience


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well that sounds great I may try it again, will need to see what my friends think.
> 
> Last year the food was nothing better than pig swill and badly organised.
> I hope this year they have something other than pork which wasn't even labelled as pork, I took my maid who is Muslim and just stopped my friends husband eating pork as he had no idea. The one dish that they could eat was given this comment.. this is very oily to Irish people like oily food and as we all know Egyptian like oil. an expensive night out when you can't eat any of the dishes.
> ...


My Muslim friends had the same experience, so I know where you are coming from. The nibbles are cheese and ham, or cheese and pineapple so you have a choice. The Irish stew is made with beef, the veg broth is chicken based, so no pork in either, and we have beef bacon as an alternative to the pork for the butties.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sounds good I will pass the menu on.


I went to Burns Supper and the food was great apart from gravy on the haggis.. a big no no. lol


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I think it stands for the British Cairo association/ basically is Cairo's most loved wet hole.(serves alcohol and pork)


Hmmm. Views differ on whether the ACE Club or the BCA might hold that distinction. The jury is out with me on that one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I think it stands for the British Cairo association/ basically is Cairo's most loved wet hole.(serves alcohol and pork)
> 
> There is one in Maadi, one in Heliopolis and one in town somewhere I think.
> 
> It organises events for the expat community, but sometimes they can go pear shaped, like friday two weeks ago, they advertised a Latin Carnival dress up party, so myself and my children turned up all dressed up only to find out that it had been cancelled. A rather embarrasing expenrience


thanks sonrisa 

I was confused cos the thread was in 'Spain' originally


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> sounds good I will pass the menu on.
> 
> 
> I went to Burns Supper and the food was great apart from gravy on the haggis.. a big no no. lol


I cooked the food that night, so thanks, but I take no responsibility for the gravy...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't take gravy at any time but of course Haggis never has gravy on it..

I hate any food that turns up with gravy already on it.. surely it should be your choice?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I cooked the food that night, so thanks, but I take no responsibility for the gravy...





Just realised I met you ... I am the person who gave Alison a lift home,


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't take gravy at any time but of course Haggis never has gravy on it..
> 
> I hate any food that turns up with gravy already on it.. surely it should be your choice?


Yes you are quite right, by that stage I was sitting down for my meal, all they had to do was plate it up and send it out, they obviously thought it would save them an extra run with the gravy boat......

And yes I remember I you now!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

maireadhoey said:


> lall they had to do was plate it up and send it out


lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Hmmm. Views differ on whether the ACE Club or the BCA might hold that distinction. The jury is out with me on that one.


I know, but last time i went to ACE a year ago I had to make a fuss just so they would allow me in to eat luch in their premises. 

So, since the BCA chaps are quite nice and always happy to let me in even though I am not a member, for a small fee (sometimes even for free!), I think I much prefer the BCA. :clap2:


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> So, since the BCA chaps are quite nice and always happy to let me in even though I am not a member, for a small fee (sometimes even for free!), I think I much prefer the BCA. :clap2:


Indeed, the BCA is certainly more welcoming to non-members. The ACE has cheaper beer. The ACE also used to have way, way better food, however the BCA food offering improved massively about a year ago, and would have a clear lead there if they'd only serve up fresh veggies (like the ACE does) instead of the frozen packet stuff. I can't decide if the ACE's more 'interesting' clientele is a + or a -. So the Jury is still out for me.

Anyway, I'm risking getting one of those 'back on subject' prods, so I'll return the subject to green food and the banishment of serpents. Personally I'm more of a St Columba kind-of-guy.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Soo its nearly paddys day nothing happening here for it so we are planning to come to Cairo for the weekend tonight. What have u decided to do for it? Are there still tickets available and my husband is Egyptian will he have a problem going to bca or the other one


----------

